# PC not connecting to internet, even though it says it is connected



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone.

A few weeks ago, i noticed that my desktop was unable to access the internet, even though it shows that it is connected. i eventually decided taht it must have been a hardware issue, so i bought a new motherboard. after installing the motherboard, an a fresh installation on Windows, i saw after the drivers were installed that the same thing was happening. I pinged sites, and i got no losses on data. i also did a tracer, and it showed me that it is in fact connecting.

I noticed that when I connect the pc to the network(it is always via cable) it recognizes the network as "network", whereas if i use the same connection for my laptop, it brings up the network as "NETGEAR", which is, in fact, my network's name. could the fact that it is not recognizing the network correctly be the problem? if so, how do i fix this ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, are you also connecting you laptop via the ethernet cable? or are you connecting it via wireless? I'm assuming the laptop works on the internet, but if your having the same problem after replacing the mobo and reinstalling windows then I'd of thought the problem lies with the router or its settings.

You could download a copy of ubuntu on the laptop if you get a connection on there and boot your pc into a live linux environment to see if the net works on there. You could also try resetting the router back to factory and re-putting in your details to see if this makes a difference.


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi.
Yes, i am using the same Ethernet cable when i connect with my laptop.

I just tried another router(also a netgear router) and it keeps dropping connection. i connected it to a hub, however, and the connection was solid, so i know that it isn't my LAN port that is faulty.

I reset the other Router, and i still had problems...

I cannot download Ubuntu, as we have data restrictions in this country(bandwidth cap).


edit: oh, and now all of a sudden, it isn't even recognizing my new router.


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

mmm, sounds odd. So just to clarify, you can still get a connection on the laptop using the ethernet connection on 1, both or none of the routers?


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Using the ethernet connection, i can connect to both routers.

i was looking at the connected devices on my new router, and i noticed that an "unknown" pc was connecting to the router. i assume that this is in fact my pc. the problem is that it keeps dropping, and whenever it reappears, it has a different MAC address. it switches between 2 MAC addresses.

Could this be the problem ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well your Ethernet port (NIC) has only one MAC address. To find this out, go to Start/Search and type *CMD* right click the *Command Prompt* in the Search Results and choose *Run as Administrator*. in the Command Prompt type* ipconfg /all *the *Physical Address* _is_ the MAC address of your NIC. Your Router may be set up for MAC address filtering, where you would have to type in the MAC address in the Router Setupr for it to allow the computer to have network/internet access.


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, well i checked my router's settings, and it isnt set up like that, but i tried to reserve an IP address according to my Desktop's MAC address and after entering the address, it told me that it was invalid.

I have also tried disabling IPv6 completely, but to no avail...

below is what my command prompt says after i type in ipconfig /all (it doesnt look correct to me)


Windows IP Configuration
Host name..................................:Tims-PC
Primary DNS Suffix........................:
Node Type..................................:Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled........................:Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled......................:No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State..................................:Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.........:
Description...................................: Realtec PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address............................: 8C-89-A5-2C-71-75
DCHP Enabled................................: Yes
Autoconfiguratuin Enabled................: Yes


This is all while the ethernet cable is connected


EDIT: Oh, and just as i posted, i checked devices that are connected to my router, and it shows me that an "unkown" pc, which i am assuming is my desktop, has a MAC address of C4:2C:03:C2:3B:53


i am starting to wonder if this is a hardware issue, but as i stated in previous posts, i can connect to other PC's when i directly plug into them


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi again,
Ok, so i did some further digging, and i saw that it is not getting the DHCP address correctly.

Also, when i connected my pc to a hub, i looked under network to see which p.c.s are connected, and when i saw all of the PCs, i tried to connect. everytime it said that the location is unavailable, as the address is not valid, even when trying to connect to the PC itself.


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello again.

Ok, so i managed to get the pc to connect to the router now by doing the following:

I released the IPs of all computers that were connected to the router, and switched them all off. I then unplugged them all, and removed the batteries from all of the laptops. i then waited 15 minutes, and when i started them up again, the pc recognised the router!

Now i am back to my old problem again. It shows me that i am connected to the internet, but when i open a browser, or try anything internet related, it fails to open the site(it just sits at waiting for website to reply). I can, however ping the websites and trace the connection to them.
I am still having the issue where i cannot detect any other PCs on the network,except my own, and when i try to open my pc, it tells me that it is inaccessible, and that i do not have permission to use the network resource.

I went back onto my router, and it is identifying my pc correctly.
Do you guys know how to fix this ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post another ipconfig /all when you are connected to the router.

Is there a reason this is enabled?
IP Routing Enabled........................:Yes

it should not be. did you try loading ICS at some point?


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> post another ipconfig /all when you are connected to the router.
> 
> Is there a reason this is enabled?
> IP Routing Enabled........................:Yes
> ...



Below is the new ipconfig /all:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Tims-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 8C-89-A5-2C-71-75
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9cec:16e6:26fb:7db5%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.226.9(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 03, 2011 9:53:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 04, 2011 9:53:42 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.226.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.226.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 193759653
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-19-33-CC-8C-89-A5-2C-71-75
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.226.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E1436848-E040-4A72-AC23-390D56F2F31E}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



And no, i did not try and load an ICS.

I have just updated my router's firmware, and it is now showing the correct network name, but there is still no internet connectivity.


----------



## zAnD (Apr 1, 2011)

I just thought that this information would also help:

After pinging the problematic PC with my laptop( a total of 360 packets), it comes up with a 20% loss of packets, and the same thing happens when i ping from the problematic PC to the internet.

I had the same thing happen with the old motherboard.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi zAnD, 

I'd try a different Network Card.


----------

